# when to begin



## Asuquita819 (Oct 16, 2008)

At what age (and how) do you teach a dog to come back in the house with you. Inside the house Harley comes when you call him. I have been using treats and it is working great...except in the yard. I take him out and play with him a few times each day, then I let him have some time to run and explore the fenced in yard. But everytime I want to end the play time and go back inside, I end up chasing him (the booger is fast). I was using treats in the yard to get him to come over, then I would grab him before he dashed away. I don't want to keep doing that because I think he will associate "come" with being grabbed and stopped from fun. He started being hesitant when he gets closer to the treat. Harley is 3 months old. What could I do at this age to get him to come inside with me, without tricking him or carrying him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

When you are outside, bring all the treats.

Call him to you, give him a treat, and LET HIM GO PLAY.

A few minutes later, call him to you, give him a treat and let him go play.

A few minutes later, call him to you, give him a treat and let him go play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alot of time running AWAY from a puppy (then give a treat when he catches up) makes it all more fun and a game to come TO you. (rather than the chase game that has you after him).

I always also treat each and every time we go back into the house. I make it very exciting to come to me (treat), very exciting to go in the door (treat) and a blast to them run to the treat jar (treat treat).

You are right you do NOT want to 'call and grab' cause that will make your puppy head shy and avoiding you. 

Here's some more info:

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/teaching-a-puppy-to-come-on-command.html

http://www.boxerworld.com/forums/view_teaching-your-puppy-to-come-to-you.htm

http://www.dog-obedience-training-review.com/dog-training-come.html

If you can add the clicker, this will go even faster!
http://www.clickertraining.com/node/309


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My pup is almost 5 months. It's been about a month or 6 weeks since he started coming inside just because I said so. Before that, I would shake his treat can to get him to come in.

I usually whistle for my dogs to come in. The pitch doesn't get lost in road or other outside noises and it's less obnoxious to the neighbors if your dog is having it's last pee break at 11:30pm. My 7 year old female shepherd is used to coming inside with just a quick whistle and the puppy learned from her that's how it's done around here, Mom whistles and the dogs go inside.

Whisting is something you might want to try as a clean break from what you've been doing. Shake the treat can, whistle and call puppy's name. Treat him when he gets inside the door. And make it sound the thrill of your life that the puppy actually came when you called him.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

have a very long leash and when he don't come you can gently pull him to you and when he comes give a treat and praise him keep doing that and he will get the idea that come is treats and loving form mom


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I like a really light long leash just for control and so I never have to chase. Stop the chase game immediately! It becomes a game in itself and can lead to big problems. While out in the yard start a different chase game, run away from puppy acting like you are having the best time in your life, when puppy comes treat and praise. Repeat few times every outing making at least one play time around the door. If puppy gets distracted during the game and wanders give small gentle tug on check leash to remind him that the game is afoot. Then make fun inside better than outside. Use favorite toy or treat and leave it inside the back door. When puppy comes in make BIG fuss and games mucho love and then after puppy inside for a little while make big puppy games inside again. He will soon learn that inside can be as fun as outside, running away gets him no reaction from you and running towards you makes much more sense.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Something I have been doing with my Crested fosters to get them to go out into the field (it's cold, they are hairless, 'nuf said







) is to toss some treats in the field every now and then. The boys now bolt for the field when I let them out.

You could do the same thing coming back in. Plant a few treats just past the door and then go out and use more treats to get him to follow you into the house.

And I mean Good treats. Great treats. AWESOME treats - like a piece of chicken or ham - not dry dog cookies. Use the same phrase (like In The House) and lead him to the door. Give him the treat at the door and then lead him into the house and let him find the treats on the floor.

You can also use one of his favorite toys. Pick one and make it the Going Into the House toy. That means he only gets to play with it while you are going into the house and then right after he gets in the house.


----------



## Asuquita819 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you all for the tips and links. I will definitely get a long line to stop the chase game. And I like the way it is suggested to start out using the come as part of our play in the yard and then playing some other things in between. I am also going to have some more fun things for when we do get back in the house. I might even try ending the yard time by going in the backdoor and then out the front door for a small walk sometimes. Thanks again.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Also always (even if the chase game has gone on for a half hour and you're more prepared to wring his blasted neck)))) 
ALWAYS reward and congratulate (((HOORAY_))) when he DOES listen..... never get irate ((((even if you are ))))


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I taught my dogs to come in quickly by just standing at the door and tossing a handful of good treats into the house - and then whatever dog makes it in first starts gobbling up the treats, and it becomes a competition to see who can make it in. I've never had to chase a dog down in the fenced yard.

On rare occasion one of the chows will be fixated on something outside and won't hustle to the door. So I just close the door behind the dogs that did come in and then make a loud fuss over giving them COOKIES and how good the COOKIES are and how many COOKIES they're getting .. *L* .. and pretty soon the one left out is at the door going "hey, what about me???". Then I start saying "where's Khana? (it's usually Khana getting left out) I have COOKIES for Khana but I can't find her! Where IS Khana??" and she'll start barking outside the door. Then I open it and act surprised and tell her "you missed most of the cookies" but I still give her a cookie.

Next time I call them in, she's the first one in the door! *L*


----------



## Asuquita819 (Oct 16, 2008)

Iliamnas, I had to laugh at the image of you making a loud fuss over the cookies. Don't we do such silly things for our rascals?

I wanted to say too, that I did notice a difference in Harley already today. I made sure to bring more liver treats in the yard each time we went out. My mom and me took turns calling him to each other for treats. He loved it! I ran around the yard and got him to follow me and keep looking up at me, waiting for another reward. I was sure he would not fall for it when we headed for the door. But he was soooooo happy and stood inside the doorway waiting for his treat. Thanks to you all for the help. I really feel this is starting to work out now.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

You can also make going INSIDE fun. Get a tug toy when you have to call him in, then make a big deal like it's the coolest thing in the world, call him, as soon as he looks at you start running away into the house while waving the toy, and keep running until you suddenly find yourself hauling a dog. Play a great game of tug. Send him back outside for a few minutes and then repeat, this time keeping him inside. Vary the routine and over time you can do this less and less, but occasionally still play this game so he never knows when he'll get it. You can mix up the games as well, sometimes tug, sometimes fetch, sometimes a whole mess of his favorite people treats, etc.


----------



## Asuquita819 (Oct 16, 2008)

That sounds like a great idea too Diana. Should I have a specific toy that is designating for playing tug, so he doesn't think anything could be for tugging? Thanks


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you want your dog to come to you so you can go inside. does your dog come to you in any other situation when you call him?? maybe he just needs some recall training. you want your dog to come to you whenever you call him, no matter what.

if my dog wouldn't come to me when it's time to come in i
would keep him on a leash. i would also make potty time and play time two different times. 

i don't think you have a problem. continue to teach your dog to come indoors. start teaching him to come outdoors. take him outside to just to teach him to come several times a day. practice come everywhere. i think once he knows come you should be ok.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Duke does the same thing. We can be outside and when its time to come in he doesnt want no part of it. He thinks if he comes in im going to put the leash on him (he hates a leash) so i have to stand with my left hand holding the storm door open and then my right hand has to be where he can see it while my back is to the metal door or he will not come in.

I had a very hard time trying to find treats that he liked, so i asked a question on here and got alot of replies and now i use salmon treats and hot dogs and boiled chicken the most and he pretty much comes in when told now. but i still have problems with him!!


----------



## Asuquita819 (Oct 16, 2008)

momtoduke, how could this be? He looks sooooooo sweet and innocent in the pic. I bet it will keep getting better as you use those treats more. Hope it works out.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I use old bath towels that I cut into long strips and braid, knotting at each end. There really isn't anything like that laying around that is people-oriented, it's cheap, washable, and great for tugging! Plus, if I use long towels, the toy is LONG, which means more avenues of fun and better safety for my appendages.







Just make sure you teach him how to release on command! A good way to do this is to play your tug game, then freeze completely still and firmly give your command to release, something short and sharp is good. When he outs, pop him a delicious treat and immediately start the game back up again. Do this several times in a row, then out him for the session and put away the toy. The toy ONLY comes out when you are ready to play, it is never something to be left out. Remember to always randomly out to continue the game in addition to outing for cessation of the game.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Anitas Harleymomtoduke, how could this be? He looks sooooooo sweet and innocent in the pic. I bet it will keep getting better as you use those treats more. Hope it works out.


HaHa, whats that saying? oh yea LOOKS ARE DECIEVING lol! He is a good boy and Im very proud of him!







but he is a mess, hes still a pup so we have to let them be a pup at times to! Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Asuquita819 (Oct 16, 2008)

Diana,
Thanks. I really like the advice, especially about not leaving the tug toy available at all times. I never thought of that.


----------



## Asuquita819 (Oct 16, 2008)

doggiedad,
You are right. I see it improving with each day. Thanks for the support.


----------

